
What process do you use to find mental healthcare? - bluecenter
I&#x27;m curious why it&#x27;s so fundamentally difficult to find the right care? It&#x27;s a nightmare navigating the system and am curious if anyone else has struggled with it.
======
zahrc
Give less fucks Move on Rant Take breaks Have proper and relaxing hobbies next
to coding

